# clé WEP ou WPA ?



## FB78410 (30 Novembre 2008)

bonsoir

voici ce que j'ai lu sur 01net :

"...Mais la réalité, c'est qu'à moins de voir au moins affiché « Réseau sans fil sécurisé (WPA) », la fameuse sécurisation est... inexistante !...

Passez en WPA
Le WPA est, quant à lui, un système d'authentification et de cryptage très fiable. Le seul moyen dont disposent les pirates pour briser une clé WPA, c'est la force brute. Et cela demande beaucoup de temps de calcul, trop pour eux : la clé WPA (un seul caractère) la moins complexe demanderait quelques heures pour être « craquée ».

Pour passer votre connexion sans fil au WPA, cela se passe par l'intermédiaire de votre box ou de votre routeur. Référez-vous à la documentation fournie ou aux indications données par votre fournisseur d'accès, la procédure pouvant varier en fonction du matériel utilisé. Dans le cas d'un modem-routeur ADSL, vous devez connaître son adresse IP pour intervenir. "

Qu'en pensez vous ? je suis sur MAC OS 10.5

Dois je passer ma livebox en WPA ?

Merci


----------



## antro (30 Novembre 2008)

Sauf erreur de ma part, la livebox est basiquement en WPA (comme la plupart des box récentes d'ailleurs).


----------



## Museforever (1 Décembre 2008)

Oui passe en WPA.

Il a été cracké récemment mais les outils ne sont pas disponibles et accessibles à tout le monde, contrairement au WEP. De plus, c'est n'est qu'avec le processus d'identification TKIP que la faille a été découverte il me semble.


----------



## jesopog (3 Décembre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, la livebox est basiquement en WPA (comme la plupart des box récentes d'ailleurs).



Ma Livebox (en location depuis mai 2006) est en "clé WEP".

Faut-il, par sécurité, la faire évoluer en WPA ?

Est-ce possible ?

Si oui, comment faire ?

D'avance, merci pour vos conseils éclairés !


----------



## antro (3 Décembre 2008)

Si elle le permet, c'est mieux en effet.
Si elle ne le permet pas, à toi de voir si tu peux changer de box ou pas.

Faut pas céder à la paranoia non plus. Sauf si tu es une entreprise qui veut absolument garder ses données confidentielles...

Pour cracker un réseau Wifi, l'hypothèse de base est de se trouver dans la portée de ce réseau Wifi, c'est à dire, forcement dans une centaine de mètres autour de chez toi....

Perso, ma neufbox (ancienne génération) est en clé WEP, j'habite dans un quartier résidentiel. Celui qui me crackera mon réseau sera ou bien un voisin, ou bien quelqu'un qui viendra sciemment près de chez moi pour le faire. Vu que je n'echange rien d'absolument confidentiel, je ne me sens pas menacé....


----------



## jesopog (3 Décembre 2008)

En tant que particulier, mais vrai béotien (= newbie ?) sur ce genre de sujet, je suis content d'avoir été informé  (et rassuré).

Merci


----------



## antro (3 Décembre 2008)

Dans la sécurité informatique, il y a deux paramètres importants à prendre en compte:
- La potentialité de l'attaque
- Les conséquence de l'attaque si elle aboutit.

Dans le cas du Wifi chez un particulier, la potentialité est "relativement limité", tout dépend de la façon dont on atteint physiquement un lieu très proche de chez lui.

Donc un discours du genre "Faut absolument passer en WPA sinon t'es pas protegé", faut quand même le ponderer avec ces critères.


----------



## FB78410 (3 Décembre 2008)

merci de ces précisions


----------



## So6 (4 Décembre 2008)

Les clés WEP se craquent aisément avec une carte Wifi qui supporte l'injection. Il vaut donc mieux une WPA.

Personnellement, habitant en ville dans un appartement où je capte pas moins de 12 réseaux Wifi, j'ai également jugé bon de mettre le mien en "invisible", ce qui diminue aussi les risques.

Edit : question pour les pros : est-ce parce que la clé WPA est plus longue usuellement qu'elle est plus difficile à craquer ou bien est-ce l'algorithme qui est intrinsèquement plus difficile à craquer, quelle que soit la longueur de la clé? Car en passant du WEP ou WPA j'ai gardé la même clé à 10 caractères... peut-être que le gain de sécurité n'est qu'illusoire alors...?


----------



## FB78410 (4 Décembre 2008)

et comment mets tu ta box en "invisible" stp ?

merci


----------



## So6 (4 Décembre 2008)

J'ai une borne Apple de riche. Mais face à la crise, dans un élan de générosité, Free propose la même option dans les paramètres Wifi de la Freebox.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (4 Décembre 2008)

So6 a dit:


> Les clés WEP se craquent aisément avec une carte Wifi qui supporte l'injection. Il vaut donc mieux une WPA.
> 
> Personnellement, habitant en ville dans un appartement où je capte pas moins de 12 réseaux Wifi, j'ai également jugé bon de mettre le mien en "invisible", ce qui diminue aussi les risques.
> 
> Edit : question pour les pros : est-ce parce que la clé WPA est plus longue usuellement qu'elle est plus difficile à craquer ou bien est-ce l'algorithme qui est intrinsèquement plus difficile à craquer, quelle que soit la longueur de la clé? Car en passant du WEP ou WPA j'ai gardé la même clé à 10 caractères... peut-être que le gain de sécurité n'est qu'illusoire alors...?




Ouaiis je pense que c'est plutôt l'algorithme...


----------



## FB78410 (4 Décembre 2008)

ah ces riches !!!!

et pour la livebox, y a t'il une solution ?

merci


----------



## whiplash (4 Décembre 2008)

So6 a dit:


> Les clés WEP se craquent aisément avec une carte Wifi qui supporte l'injection. Il vaut donc mieux une WPA.
> 
> Personnellement, habitant en ville dans un appartement où je capte pas moins de 12 réseaux Wifi, j'ai également jugé bon de mettre le mien en "invisible", ce qui diminue aussi les risques.
> 
> Edit : question pour les pros : est-ce parce que la clé WPA est plus longue usuellement qu'elle est plus difficile à craquer ou bien est-ce l'algorithme qui est intrinsèquement plus difficile à craquer, quelle que soit la longueur de la clé? Car en passant du WEP ou WPA j'ai gardé la même clé à 10 caractères... peut-être que le gain de sécurité n'est qu'illusoire alors...?



C'est effectivement l'algorithme.  Ton gain de sécurité n'est pas illusoire.  Il est virtuellement impossible de cracker l'encryptage d'un WPA.  On doit, comme cela a été dit plus haut, effectuer un Brute Force.  On doit alors générer un fichier contenant toute les possibilité de caractère... disons qu'on oublie les caractère spéciaux et que l'on garde seulement les chiffres et les lettres ( maj et minuscules )... cela nous fait un fichier avec des milliards de mots car on doit générer toutes les possibilités pour un nombre de caractère donné ... donc en passant d'un mot de passe de 6 caractère à un de 10 on augmente exponentiellement la difficulté.


----------



## schwebb (4 Décembre 2008)

La Livebox fonctionne par association, donc sélection d'adresses mac, c'est plus sécurisant qu'un mdp, même wpa, non?


----------



## FB78410 (4 Décembre 2008)

comme je n'ai un mac que depuis 3 mois, je ne sais pas encore tout !!!!!

merci à tous


----------



## So6 (5 Décembre 2008)

Le coup de l'adresse MAC n'est qu'à moitié sécurisant : on peut changer son adresse MAC avec certains logiciels (encore faut-il récupérer celle d'un ordinateur qui, lui, est autorisé).

Je pense qu'il ne faut pas céder à la paranoïa : une clé WPA et un réseau invisible suffisent et évitent de devoir trifouiller les autorisation dès qu'un ami apporte son ordinateur à la maison ;-)


----------

